# freesat box/dish



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

can we use any make of freesat box or does it have to be a specific one?.
also what size dish would we require?
we do intend to watch a fair percentage of portuguese tv as we think it will very much help us to improve our language skills as its paramount we are able to communicate with everyone.
thanks again


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

All freesat will work, usually with a 2.4m dish. Give the guys at Skyrealm a call. Top men.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd recommend a bigger dish, supposedly the signal strength is going to be reduced with new satellites, reception can vary area to area and line of sight to Astra @ 28.2 East vital.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> I'd recommend a bigger dish, supposedly the signal strength is going to be reduced with new satellites, reception can vary area to area and line of sight to Astra @ 28.2 East vital.



I would too. We had a smaller dish and had to have it replaced.


----------

